# Sunday Ticket Pricing



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

I see that the current deal that D* has on their website for ST expires tomorrow. Does anyone know what the pricing will be after that date?


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Not sure but I think ST is done in my house. I've had it since 98 but I just cant justify the $200+ for it. My little one will be 1 years old and my other will be over 4 so I wont be as house bound on Sundays. I got it last year since we just had the new kid in October and we were going nowhere on Sundays.

Plus I read Fox and CBS will both be allowing double headers on Sunday. So instead of the usual 3 games OTA, 4 will now be shown. Does anyone have confirmation of that? If so, ST is definately gone in my house. 75% of the time its Patriots on local.


----------



## GregM5 (Feb 17, 2007)

I had Sunday Ticket from day one - until last year. D* price increases for Sunday Ticket really outpaced my salary increases


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

GregM5 said:


> I had Sunday Ticket from day one - until last year. D* price increases for Sunday Ticket really outpaced my salary increases


This is the problem with monopolies. It is never good for the consumer.

I hope that MLB exclusivity contract is not final because then lots of us will be in the same boat as you and will just sit and watch the price hikes every year.


----------



## ocomik (Sep 12, 2006)

You guys got me to thinking and I may look to do the same thing in the coming season. Canel that is.

As a St. Louis native living in Chicago, the season sports packages were a great way to keep tabs on my local teams; however, the pricing is getting ridiculous.

Last year I upgraded to HDTV and then the first week of the season realized that I'd need SuperFan to catch the Sunday Ticket games in HD. That was another $99, which later on I found out only included only about 75% of the Rams game in HD.

If you figure the regular playing season is only 4 months long, I spent $82 dollars a month just to have access to the Rams games.

At least for me, when I start to add up the costs, I think I'd rather do something else with those dollars.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I believe it's $229 this year for renewal. I just went and signed up for the 11 monthly payments thing. $20 bucks a month is easier to swallow then $45 or so for 5 months later on.

Still worth every penny for me since without it I'd only see my Bears about 3 times a year and 2 of them would be against the Lions (cough). Plus being a fantasy football addict I gotta have my fix. I'd pay $400 for ST, it's the only hobby I have. My wife spends a whole lot more then that in yarn every year for her knitting fix. Yarn for her, football for me.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

brewer4 said:


> If so, ST is definately gone in my house. 75% of the time its Patriots on local.


Well, ST really isn't meant for you if all you care about is the Pats and they are on your local stations most of the time. I agree, spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

When is CBS going to have all the games in HD? It would be a waste for me to get the Superfan if not all the games are in HD because I'm sure some of the better teams would be in HD over my lowly Bills.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm in it for another year.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

Another question. I Have till tomorrow to sign up and pay it over 11 months if i sign up tommorrow and decide in two or three onths that I do not want it can i still cancel and get my money back that i have already spent. I know i can't do this once the season starts but how about before.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> When is CBS going to have all the games in HD? It would be a waste for me to get the Superfan if not all the games are in HD because I'm sure some of the better teams would be in HD over my lowly Bills.


Try being a Browns fan. 

I completely agree with what you are saying though. I wouldn't even consider springing for Superfan unless CBS starts carrying all their games in HD. Otherwise the Browns would never be in HD.

Heck, it took about five years for CBS to even give the Browns the yellow first-down line superimposed on the screen. Talk about cheaping-out on the technology.

And then to have to listen to Don Criqui and Bob Trumpy to boot...I can actually feel my IQ dropping as the game wears on....


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

i would probably give an arm for sunday ticket------non-dominant arm of course


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I joined that drop out crowd last year. After having it since we used to get it for less than $100.00 a year when I had C-Band, I had enough of the outrageous price increases every year for it. It was a good thing that went bad. 

To get the entire package with HD was over $300.00 last year. For that price I can go to a sports pub and nurse a pitcher of beer for $6.00 and see all the games I want. If I did that for all 16 weeks it would only cost me $96.00 for the year. Less than 1/3 the price I would have to pay at home. 

Hope they don't do the same for the MLB & NHL package as I will drop them also, if the cost of them starts getting out of hand.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

nurse a pitcher for an entire game----youre a stronger man than i


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

hambonewd said:


> nurse a pitcher for an entire game----youre a stronger man than i


Ok, maybe 2 pitchers, but I still save money.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

loudo said:


> ...For that price I can go to a sports pub and nurse a pitcher of beer for $6.00 and see all the games I want. ...


What would you do after the first quarter?


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

My thoughts exactly!!!!!!! for the 2 pitchers (and i can't believe youare only [paying $6) for $11 per for 16 weeks is $352. Plus as a Fantasy nut i think the player tracker would be very nice. and the J wrap that has all the real time scores.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Still worth every penny for me since without it I'd only see my Bears about 3 times a year and 2 of them would be against the Lions (cough). Plus being a fantasy football addict I gotta have my fix. I'd pay $400 for ST, it's the only hobby I have. My wife spends a whole lot more then that in yarn every year for her knitting fix. Yarn for her, football for me.


Same here. Without Sunday Ticket, I would be stuck watching the Falcons instead of the Rams. The price may seem steep, but compare it to the cost of actually going to the games. It's like having a season pass that only costs about $13 for each week of the season. And with most of the games in HD, it's almost like being there.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> My thoughts exactly!!!!!!! for the 2 pitchers (and i can't believe youare only [paying $6) for $11 per for 16 weeks is $352. Plus as a Fantasy nut i think the player tracker would be very nice. and the J wrap that has all the real time scores.


Lots of competition between the pubs around here to draw a crowd during games. I have seen pitchers as low as $5.00 before. I know when I travel and go to pubs to see games it is usually a lot more, but not bad around here.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Im in for another year too, Ive had it since the beginning and there is no way Id consider cancelling it. These exclusive deals by D* don't bother me at all. Bring on MLB EI.


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

brewer4 said:


> Plus I read Fox and CBS will both be allowing double headers on Sunday. So instead of the usual 3 games OTA, 4 will now be shown. Does anyone have confirmation of that? If so, ST is definately gone in my house. 75% of the time its Patriots on local.


I did some researching and it looks like it was only allowed in week 17 last year because of the amount of teams fighting for playoff spots.

I don't think they will be doing that during every week in the 2007-2008 season. If someone has different information, please post. I could not find anything that said that would be done every week.


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

For those of us that are geographically remote to our team's location, ST is the only way to view the games. Then again, it may be even better being remote and getting them on D* than living there based on how many blackouts there were if you lived in the Buffalo area last year. Here in Minnesota, I get every Bills game I can record and/or watch.

But is does bring back fonder memories of getting all the NFL games for **free** over my old C-band dish from the uplinks. Of course, then the NFL said they would do us a '*favor*' and '*enhance the experience*' and put them all on one single satellite, but of course that (also) meant scrambling them and charging for this 'convenience' and 'enhanced experience' :eek2:

Now D* (and the NFL .. let's not just blame D*) thinks it's a better 'experience' for us to watch them in HD (and again charge us more to watch them in HD).

Isn't technology great :hurah:


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

cantfish2much said:


> Isn't technology great :hurah:


Oh yes, the price we pay for technology. :bang

I miss my BUD..


----------



## superunlikely (Oct 20, 2006)

HarleyD said:


> Try being a Browns fan.
> 
> I completely agree with what you are saying though. I wouldn't even consider springing for Superfan unless CBS starts carrying all their games in HD. Otherwise the Browns would never be in HD.
> 
> ...


I feel for you. As a Bengals fan I would try to catch the inter-div games as much as I could. I noticed that you only had like one of the first six weeks in HD.

Total BS CBS. It's 2007. Right now you are a joke. Step it up.

However, I will say that I would consider getting superfan even without HD just for the scoreboard border. I would consider it and then the wife would shoot it down, but I would consider it.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I am in for one more year. I was a little disappointed this year there were a lot of double headers and the NFL Network games it was not anything special. Unless you ned to see an out of market game. Superfan is a rip off for the money


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

i know when i was going to the sports bar---not only was i drinking for the length of the game---i also ate at least once-----i was deifinately spending more at the bar---- but even if i was spending a little less at the bar----its worth the extra penny to be able to hear the game


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

but i do agree about super fan being a ripoff


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, $229 for renewal this year....starting to really think I am going to bail this time out. Last year's $200 renewal (my 5th year with the service) was extreme enough, especially since my cruddy team (Redskins) only won 5 games ($40 a win is a bit steep :lol: ). So, not sure I will reup or not. I wish they would allow the selection of a specific team for like $100 a year. I'd do that just to get my game.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

hambonewd said:


> i know when i was going to the sports bar---not only was i drinking for the length of the game---i also ate at least once-----i was deifinately spending more at the bar---- but even if i was spending a little less at the bar----its worth the extra penny to be able to hear the game


Great point. Not only did I spend more money on beer and food, but there was no sound for the rest of the games besides the local one. And maybe I'm weird, but I'd rather watch football at home. My friend has to go to a bar to watch a game. Plus, I can skip commercials and in between plays and watch two games in about the time it would take to watch one.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Doesn't DTV just automatically renew if you had it last year for the lowest possible price. All previous years have been this way. Why are they changing it to make the renewal so early as well as the payments being spread out over 11 months. I have a hard time committing when it isn't even summer yet nor is the MLB EI available yet.

Besides except for this forum I dont' think DTV has been making people aware of this offer. It isn't on the main page of DTV.com


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

dthoman said:


> Doesn't DTV just automatically renew if you had it last year for the lowest possible price. All previous years have been this way. Why are they changing it to make the renewal so early as well as the payments being spread out over 11 months. I have a hard time committing when it isn't even summer yet nor is the MLB EI available yet.
> 
> Besides except for this forum I dont' think DTV has been making people aware of this offer. It isn't on the main page of DTV.com


It is listed under their SPORTS PACKAGES if you look. HOwever, they auto-renewal will still continue. It will just be a higher price over 5 months (or however long as it use to be 4 before last year).


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Based on nothing more than this past season, I wouldn't be surprised if the NFL Network has plans on carrying more games next year. The games they had this year were often (always?) broadcast in HD on channel 95!

Sully


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Why would I even think of looking under the NFLST for 2007 season info at the present time. It has never been offered this early has it? If it has what was last years early renewel price versus the price that was given during normal renewal? 

$20.00 increase from last year's "early renewal" deal is a big enough increase already. I can't see how DTV can justified a bigger increase than $20.00, already more that 10%.. 

I have a feeling that if I renew during normal renewal time that it still is going to equal the $229.00 price. They just want more money from sub during the year versus 4 or 5 months.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

WolfpackSully said:


> Based on nothing more than this past season, I wouldn't be surprised if the NFL Network has plans on carrying more games next year. The games they had this year were often (always?) broadcast in HD on channel 95!
> 
> Sully


NFL Network will carry the same number of games as last year. Those broadcasts fall under the new TV contract (well new last year ) with the networks, which spells out the number of games that the NFL Network will carry.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

Geesh...whats the big deal? I love ST and SuperFan. BTW I have not had to pay for SF for the last 2 years..D* gladly waives the fee. $229.00 for 17 weeks is too much? $13.47 a week. I'm guessing that you won't spend that much at the bar on beer, food and gas money? If that is the case, I have a bridge to sell you for $228.99.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't have a problem w/ the price either.

Comfort of your own couch
Pause/rewind
Switch between multiple games
This next one is very important.-YOUR OWN CLEAN BATHROOM


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Back in December, CBS announced that it would be increasing it's HD coverage of NFL games incrementally over the next few years.

That is:
2006 season: 3 HD games per week (this past season)
2007 season: 4 HD games per week
2008 season: 5 HD games per week
2009 season: 6 HD games per week

That's not exactly a quantum ramp-up, but at least it's something. Fox, of course, has been doing up to 6 HD games per week for two years now.

The next question: now that I'm paying my $20.82 per month for the next 11 months for SundayTicket...... what is going to be the toll for SuperFan?

Depending on how you read the "new pricing" documents, there may not be a SuperFan charge if you already are a member of the "HD Access" monthly charge. Or then again.........


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

Never had to pay for SF for the last 2 years...D* always waives the fee for me.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> Another question. I Have till tomorrow to sign up and pay it over 11 months if i sign up tommorrow and decide in two or three onths that I do not want it can i still cancel and get my money back that i have already spent. I know i can't do this once the season starts but how about before.


You can always cancel up until the first game of the season at which point it's non-refundable.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

luckydob said:


> Geesh...whats the big deal? I love ST and SuperFan. BTW I have not had to pay for SF for the last 2 years..D* gladly waives the fee. $229.00 for 17 weeks is too much? $13.47 a week. I'm guessing that you won't spend that much at the bar on beer, food and gas money? If that is the case, I have a bridge to sell you for $228.99.


I go through this every other year or so and come to the same conclusion.

Under $15 a week for 6 hours of games.
No matter how cheap you are, no way you're getting out of a sports bar for under $15 for staying there 6 hours. Then you still get audio only on the local game or the one they choose.

At home *I* get to choose the game I want to see on the big screen.
*I* have my own ice cold beer or other beverage and food (nice to grill up my own brats during pre-game shows).
Sit in my easy chair, laptop at my side with up to the second streaming stats.
Superfan player alerts. Ability to pause and rewind.
As mentioned, *my own bathroom just a few feet away*.
Oh I could go on.
Sunday Ticket is my heaven and no bar can ever replace it. Only trouble I have is when my wife wants to watch *her* team on the big screen. I usually allow her that once in a while.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

You and I think alike Scott.


----------



## Zeos (Aug 20, 2006)

This reminds me, when I get back home I need to call and cancel the auto-renew ....I'm just not paying that extra $99 just to see a couple of games in HD per week...If they can't find a way to give me the HD games for the already exorbitant price I'm no longer interested....


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

You know if enough people do start to cancel, I bet the price will drop  But I don't know if enough people will cancel


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

mtnagel said:


> When is CBS going to have all the games in HD? It would be a waste for me to get the Superfan if not all the games are in HD because I'm sure some of the better teams would be in HD over my lowly Bills.


Most of the Bills games were in HD last year, not sure about the 3 home games that didn't sell out. If live about 20 miles from the stadium and can't stand the Bills, but I watch them all the time. In a Tennessee fan and I doubt very many of their games were in HD, I know the two I saw weren't.


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

Dolly said:


> You know if enough people do start to cancel, I bet the price will drop  But I don't know if enough people will cancel


count me in. however, my reasons have nothing to do with pricing, i have to work sundays now and will not be able to watch the packers.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

mtnagel said:


> When is CBS going to have all the games in HD? It would be a waste for me to get the Superfan if not all the games are in HD because I'm sure some of the better teams would be in HD over my lowly Bills.


You can be it'll increase if D* can't fill the new birds up with regular HD channels.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

WolfClan Dan said:


> count me in. however, my reasons have nothing to do with pricing, i have to work sundays now and will not be able to watch the packers.


Don't worry, you won't miss anything.
Your still in Da Bears division.
:lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

luckydob said:


> Never had to pay for SF for the last 2 years...D* always waives the fee for me.


I never have either and will not this year if I get my way. I think I read somewhere that it maybe included in the HD package but not 100% sure of that.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Ext 721 said:


> You can be it'll increase if D* can't fill the new birds up with regular HD channels.


Not if CBS isn't filming/broadcasting them in HD.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> Another question. I Have till tomorrow to sign up and pay it over 11 months if i sign up tommorrow and decide in two or three onths that I do not want it can i still cancel and get my money back that i have already spent. I know i can't do this once the season starts but how about before.


You can cancel before the start of the season adn they will crdit whatever amount paid to you your package.......

I too am not renewing this year, I might just "Move" to my teams local market "Cincy" since i live in Browns-Steelers country........


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Most of the Bills games were in HD last year, not sure about the 3 home games that didn't sell out. If live about 20 miles from the stadium and can't stand the Bills, but I watch them all the time. In a Tennessee fan and I doubt very many of their games were in HD, I know the two I saw weren't.


Not that I don't believe you, but are you sure? GCT said only 3 games were shown in HD each week on CBS. I really doubt that the Bills would have been in the top 3 games most weeks. I didn't have SF, but I'm pretty sure the only time the Bills were in HD, was when the game was on Fox.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

Getting ST for another year here. Having a die-hard Raiders fan in the house and living 3000 miles away from the team dictates ST for another year. SF is not a definite though. If we can get some deal on it, cool. Otherwise it won't be missed that much since the Raiders typically isn't one of the teams CBS picks to carry in HD.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the answers i've had on all the ST questions i've posted throughout this board. I don't know but i can justify to my wife 21 a month more then 45. It just sounds better even though in the long run it is still the same ammount. I am a steeler fan and do enjoy going to the bar for the friendships i have with all the other steeler fans at the bar but there are some weeks that I don't have the money for all the beer and food. I will be getting it and thank you again.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> I don't know but i can justify to my wife 21 a month more then 45. It just sounds better even though in the long run it is still the same ammount.


If you have to justify it, say you'll cut out 3 or 4 Big Mac value meals a month or 6 Starbucks a month to cover the cost.  Easier to justify the smaller monthly amount when you think about it that way, I totally agree.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> When is CBS going to have all the games in HD? It would be a waste for me to get the Superfan if not all the games are in HD because I'm sure some of the better teams would be in HD over my lowly Bills.


This is a question I would like the answer to as well. For the past several years all of my Steelers games were in HD, but I can see that changing after last season. :nono:


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Zeos said:


> This reminds me, when I get back home I need to call and cancel the auto-renew ....I'm just not paying that extra $99 just to see a couple of games in HD per week...If they can't find a way to give me the HD games for the already exorbitant price I'm no longer interested....


That is another rip off of ST. You used to get the HD games with the package, all for one price, then all of sudden you have to pay an extra $99.00 to get them. I don't watch any games that are not in HD. They should let you buy the HD package for $99.00 and not have to purchase the ST package that I don't even watch.

That added $99.00 charge was the issue that caused me to drop ST. I didn't even miss ST last year. Actually, I played golf instead of watching football on several Sundays, last year. I now have Center Ice and get live hockey games for 8 months, every day, for less money than they charge for ST for 6 hours on 16 week, for ST.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Well, ST really isn't meant for you if all you care about is the Pats and they are on your local stations most of the time. I agree, spend the money elsewhere.


IF they are on your local stations? IF?!?!

Since when in the last 5 years has CBS NOT made the Pats the #1 national game? You'd have the Colts playing the Chargers, and stupid CBS would send Nantz and Simms to cover Pats/Raiders!


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

jasonblair said:


> IF they are on your local stations? IF?!?!
> 
> Since when in the last 5 years has CBS NOT made the Pats the #1 national game? You'd have the Colts playing the Chargers, and stupid CBS would send Nantz and Simms to cover Pats/Raiders!


Well Pats/Raiders is a heated rivalry since the Pats stole our Super Bowl with the Tuck Rule.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

HarleyD said:


> Try being a Browns fan.
> 
> I completely agree with what you are saying though. I wouldn't even consider springing for Superfan unless CBS starts carrying all their games in HD. Otherwise the Browns would never be in HD.
> 
> ...


Amen Brother!!:icon_band You are singing to the choir. At least I moved back to Cleveland this past summer. I was living in Richmond, VA, for the last 7 years so I had to get the ST package, adding insult to injury was the fact that usually my game was the Ravens.:eek2: I knew there was more to like about you than the avatar.:grin: Lets hope that their first round pick this year doesnt fall on the way to the podium like the Nationwide commercial a couple of years ago. I always felt that guy shoulda had a Browns jersey on. Talk about snake bit.:goodjob:


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey, don't lose faith. I still believe Phil and Romeo will make it happen.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

gpg said:


> Hey, don't lose faith. I still believe Phil and Romeo will make it happen.


Spending a lifetime of getting sand kicked in the face and than having the insult of watching the success enjoyed by the Ravens after that ba##tard Modell moved the team, it is very very hard to have faith. Now I have the added insult of my own children picking favorite teams from other markets. When I ask why, the answer is always, "because "team X" wins dad" That hurts. Who knows maybe they will surprise, most likely not, but hey next year we can make a run for Cowher and/or Schottenheimer.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Tried to renew online, but when I wanted to change programing there were no choices for Sunday Ticket. 

When DTV describing this year's ST, I noticed that they are upgrading ST with some portions of what used to be SF. Such as player tracker, red zone, etc. but no mention of games in HD. Wonder what there plan is?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

mtnagel said:


> Not that I don't believe you, but are you sure? GCT said only 3 games were shown in HD each week on CBS. I really doubt that the Bills would have been in the top 3 games most weeks. I didn't have SF, but I'm pretty sure the only time the Bills were in HD, was when the game was on Fox.


Out of the 16 games, 14 were on CBS, out of those, 11 were televised locally. The second Jets game was not in HD neither was the Texans game. I did not see the Bears game early on in the season as I had to work that Sunday so I have no idea. But for the remaining 8 games, yes they were in HD.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Out of the 16 games, 14 were on CBS, out of those, 11 were televised locally. The second Jets game was not in HD neither was the Texans game. I did not see the Bears game early on in the season as I had to work that Sunday so I have no idea. But for the remaining 8 games, yes they were in HD.


I guess without SF, there is no way to know. What's shocking is that the Bengals weren't in HD that much even. Even though they had a couple rough spots in the year, they were a far superior team. I'm shocked that with only 3 games to shoot in HD, they would choose the Bills that much. I guess I need to pony up the money next year.

Is there anyway to tell what games will be in HD or do they choose that the week before based on how each team is doing?


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

dthoman said:


> Tried to renew online, but when I wanted to change programing there were no choices for Sunday Ticket.
> 
> When DTV describing this year's ST, I noticed that they are upgrading ST with some portions of what used to be SF. Such as player tracker, red zone, etc. but no mention of games in HD. Wonder what there plan is?


I noticed that too. i had to call up. I'm sure if you let them know you had trouble with their website then they would still give you the price from yesterday.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

gpg said:


> Hey, don't lose faith. I still believe Phil and Romeo will make it happen.


It's hard when you have to hang your hat on games that were 20 years ago.

The Kosar-led Browns are some of my favorites...and that has been 20 years now. We haven't had much to cheer for since.

Geeez. Moses only wandered the desert for 40 years. We're halfway there so this is misery approaching Biblical proportions.

I also believe in Phil a bit more than I believe in Romeo at this point. We'll see. Every year hope springs anew.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Out of the 16 games, 14 were on CBS, out of those, 11 were televised locally. The second Jets game was not in HD neither was the Texans game. I did not see the Bears game early on in the season as I had to work that Sunday so I have no idea. But for the remaining 8 games, yes they were in HD.


Not to question your credibility, but is it possible the games were actually being shot with SD cameras and then the signal being upconverted and carried on the HD channel of your local broadcast affiliate?

Just askin'. I can't possbly know.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

mtnagel said:


> Is there anyway to tell what games will be in HD or do they choose that the week before based on how each team is doing?


You won't know until the week before. CBS posts up the broadcast crews and coverage maps usually by Wednesday. In season you need to go to AVS to the HDTV Programming forum as there is a weekly sticky post on the broadcast maps and what games are in HD (for both networks).

And just to clarify for everyone:
Fox does up to 6 games a week in HD. A couple times they have 7 total games and typically whatever game Arizona is playing is the SD game.

CBS does 3 a week, pretty much random who gets in HD but Colts and Pats are a good bet they will be in HD.
This coming season CBS is supposed to move to 4 games in HD. 5 games next year and all in HD by 2009. I believe the new contracts with both networks stipulated that all games have to be in HD by 2009.

And Sunday Ticket simply carries all the HD games that are made available. If the network doesn't do it in HD then it can't be in HD on Sunday Ticket.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

superunlikely said:


> I feel for you. As a Bengals fan I would try to catch the inter-div games as much as I could. I noticed that you only had like one of the first six weeks in HD.
> 
> Total BS CBS. It's 2007. Right now you are a joke. Step it up.
> 
> However, I will say that I would consider getting superfan even without HD just for the scoreboard border. I would consider it and then the wife would shoot it down, but I would consider it.


I'm also a Bengals fan - stuck for the last 20 years in Mississippi. I did the NFL Sunday Ticket thing last year (my first year with DTV) because they threw in SuperFan for free. I'm on the fence as to whether to renew or not - and definitely will not if I have to pay extra for SuperFan - which is RIDICULOUS to charge extra for - especially considering how the Active features do not work on the H20 receiver.

I'll sit on the fence awhile and think about it some more.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

HarleyD said:


> Not to question your credibility, but is it possible the games were actually being shot with SD cameras and then the signal being upconverted and carried on the HD channel of your local broadcast affiliate?
> 
> Just askin'. I can't possbly know.


Here is the Sunday Ticket schedule last season.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/globa...0006&page=Packages/NFLSundayTicket/2006_9.htm

Bills were in HD 8 times, but none later in the season. Looks like they got lucky with being in HD on Fox a few times vs. the NFC. So half the season in HD isn't too shabby.

All I know is I'm so glad my team is in the NFC.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Here is the Sunday Ticket schedule last season.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/globa...0006&page=Packages/NFLSundayTicket/2006_9.htm
> 
> ...


Well there you go.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Here is the Sunday Ticket schedule last season.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/globa...0006&page=Packages/NFLSundayTicket/2006_9.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that. I only got HD on Oct 13th, so that's why it seemed like they weren't in HD (except for the couple that we on Fox).


----------



## rahboe (Nov 2, 2006)

Dont call to cancel yet....too early. Wait till the last possible minute. ST offers some leverage. Wait and watch the deals fly at you come crunch time. ie superfan or equipment


----------



## Objectivity (Oct 15, 2006)

jimb726 said:


> Spending a lifetime of getting sand kicked in the face and than having the insult of watching the success enjoyed by the Ravens after that ba##tard Modell moved the team, it is very very hard to have faith. Now I have the added insult of my own children picking favorite teams from other markets. When I ask why, the answer is always, "because "team X" wins dad" That hurts. Who knows maybe they will surprise, most likely not, but hey next year we can make a run for Cowher and/or Schottenheimer.


Hey, at least you have the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and the new Jacobs Field and the new Cavs arena and all the other things that were put ahead of giving the Browns an NFL quality stadium. Plus, you have the benefit of having the records of all the Browns players. Baltimore fans got to hear endlessly how Unitas played for the Indianapolis Colts and how it was Indianapolis' first trip to the the Superbowl in more than 30 years.

As far as ST and SF goes, if you're a fan of AFC teams, SF is a must if you have HD.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Objectivity said:


> Hey, at least you have the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and the new Jacobs Field and the new Cavs arena and all the other things that were put ahead of giving the Browns an NFL quality stadium.


New???

You do realize that...

Jacobs Field, Opened 1994
Quicken Arena, Opened as Gund Arena 1994
Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame, Opened 1995
Ballot Initiative To Fund New Browns' Stadium, Passed November 1995.

Also, with regard to the Browns waiting for an NFL quality stadium, the plan that led to the construction of Jacobs Field and GUnd Arena (The Gateway Project) originally called for a larger dual purpose Football/Baseball Stadium to replace the existing dual purpose stadium and Art Modell wanted no part of that. He CHOSE to wait for thoseother facilites to be completed before he "got his" in the form of a separate facility. That is why the Browns didn't already have a new stadium to play in when they moved.


----------



## scotte992 (Feb 8, 2007)

Pats fan here in NY. I agree the price for S/T is high but i couldnt live without it. I got it back in 1994 and i think i paid $99 for the season. Too bad i spent over $700 for the DTV system that year. Damn, hope my wife never finds out how much ive spent on S/T over the last 12 years.....


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

dthoman said:


> Tried to renew online, but when I wanted to change programing there were no choices for Sunday Ticket.
> 
> When DTV describing this year's ST, I noticed that they are upgrading ST with some portions of what used to be SF. Such as player tracker, red zone, etc. but no mention of games in HD. Wonder what there plan is?


Sorry - when I check the DirecTV website right now, I'm still finding SuperfaN advertising that it provides RedZone Channel, HD Games, Game Mix Channels and ShortCuts, etc.

Do you remember where you saw the changes to SundayTicket??


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

NFL SUNDAY TICKET Features 

Player Tracker
With your DIRECTV interactive receiver track up to 9 players throughout the day with up to the minute alerts and stats. Tune to channel 795 to set up your player alerts and stats. Learn More.* 
Enhanced Games
With your DIRECTV interactive receiver you'll get detailed player and team stats, real-time scores and live updates from other games without missing any of the live action from the game you're watching.* 
NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ Highlights-on-Demand
Monday morning highlights of NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ games are automatically downloaded to your DIRECTV®DVR.** 
NFL Network***
Catch 52 games during the four-week pre-season and 8 live games during the regular season on ch. 212, including 8 live games in HD on ch. 95.††

NFL Network airs 24 hours, seven days a week with original news and information shows, weekly game preview shows, coaches' shows, press conferences, fantasy football shows, memorable game replays and more.


NFL Europe League
Catch more than 230 NFL players from all 32 NFL teams during the 10 week NFL Europe League regular season. The season runs from April to June on channel 704. 
NFL SUNDAY SNAP
Real-time stats and scores every Sunday on channel 700.


Pregame Coaches' Shows
Hear what the coaches are saying with pregame coaches' shows from around the league at the start of the Sunday broadcast day.

Frequently Asked Questions

Add SuperFan to NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ and get over 150 games in eye-popping HD.†† It's a must-have for hardcore NFL fans



This is under Sunday Ticket's description. It is below the box to "order now". when I saw information of Superfan I also saw the same thing. I am thinking that was last years description and they haven't updated it yet. I also noticed you can't order Super Fan yet. Look at the last portion above. It says "Add Superfan to NFL Sunday Ticket and get over 150 games in HD. I am thinking the only benefit to Superfan is getting games in HD


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

_dthoman_ ----

I think we are in violent agreement! Your post is absolutely correct for the SundayTicket package.

And unfortunately, the SuperfaN document is still holding out those items that come -only- with the SuperfaN package.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> I noticed that too. i had to call up. I'm sure if you let them know you had trouble with their website then they would still give you the price from yesterday.


Yeah. Notice the offer is now 249.00 for early bird. I guess the offer that expired yesterday was an early early bird offer. This morning I did call to see if I can get yesterday's offer instead of the one being offered today, but it was not in their system. They even said that there is no mentioned of the offer at all. Usually they have expired offers still in their system.

So I asked if I could get 20.00 off of my bill instead and they agreed to it.

So I will get ST for 249.00 instead of 229.00 but 20 off of my next bill.


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

HarleyD said:


> New???
> 
> You do realize that...
> 
> ...


You're excactly right. Plus, the fans always supported the team.
Modell can say whatever he wants about the city but in his heart he has to realize the only reason he was in trouble was because he was a stupid businessman.

Heck, after taking the money and running to Baltimore -- he still ended up selling off most of his ownership in short order because he needed the money.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

It looks like ST pricing is out for 2007:

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900044

Regular price: $269 (Savings not realized from Early Bird)

Early bird: $249 (Current offer)

Autorenew: $229 (Auto renew promised to be the lowest price, and they 
already offered it at 11 x $20.80?)

I guess the only thing to wait for is the SF pricing and the ranting about ST going up again.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

HarleyD said:


> Not to question your credibility, but is it possible the games were actually being shot with SD cameras and then the signal being upconverted and carried on the HD channel of your local broadcast affiliate?
> 
> Just askin'. I can't possbly know.


No. I think I would beable to tell the difference between real HD and unconverted HD  As the link shows, I was off by two games


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

cariera said:


> It looks like ST pricing is out for 2007:
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900044
> 
> ...


Good grief....still dont know about this. Right now leaning about 75% to cancel.

Would they allow for a single payment? I hate stretching things out if I do want it.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Thunder7 said:


> Good grief....still dont know about this. Right now leaning about 75% to cancel.
> 
> Would they allow for a single payment? I hate stretching things out if I do want it.


I'm sure they'll gladly take your money in one lump sum. Most people are the opposite and want to break it up.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't care how much it costs, I have to see my World Champion Colts every week!


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I will be keeping it for the 6th year (I think). I think the pricing has got ridiculous but I love NFL and being a big FFL person - this is what you need.

It is always going to be one provider offering it - the NFL is very into exclusive agreements (see satellite radio (Sirius), video games (EA), mobile options (Sprint), etc.) and most likely that will be DirecTV or Dish because they are nationwide unlike any cable company.

I just hope they give us the RedZone channel in HD this year - zero reason for it not to be (even the CBS SD games can have bars when shown on RZC).

And shame on CBS for not doing full HD. If you aren't making enough money - then get out of the game. But I doubt that is the reason.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

mluntz said:


> I don't care how much it costs, I have to see my World Champion Colts every week!


I feel the opposite. I used to be a die hard football fan, but since the cost of it is increasing at the pace it has been, each year I have less and less interest in watching football. Last year I might have watched 10 games at the most. A few years ago when I had ST, I was glued to the TV set all day Sunday.

I just feel that the NFL and D* have tried to take advantage of the fact a lot of people like football and want to take advantage of it by overcharge everyone as much as they can. From when it was on C-Band around 10 years ago, it sold for less than $100.00, I just can justify paying around $370.00 for the entire package.

Why can they sell it for so much less in Canada? It costs just as much for them to distribute it up there, as it does here?


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a way to hook up another TV with one receiver in order to watch two games at once.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to hook up another TV with one receiver in order to watch two games at once.


No way I know of with a regular receiver. It has only one tuner in it, two tuners would be needed to view two different games, at the same time. You would need a two tuner receiver with two separate audio/video outputs.

The D* DVRs have two tuners but only one audio/video output. You can switch between them but it outputs only one at a time.


----------



## h4b1t (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm on the auto renew. after reading this thread I'm wondering how to sign up for the 11 x $20.80 plan. With a baby on the way my wife has been pressuring me to cancel ST. (I live in Wisconsin and we only seem to see NFC North games here) anyways by the time she starts thinking about football again it would be nice to tell her it's already paid for  
Thanks and go Bolts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

h4b1t said:


> I'm on the auto renew. after reading this thread I'm wondering how to sign up for the 11 x $20.80 plan. With a baby on the way my wife has been pressuring me to cancel ST. (I live in Wisconsin and we only seem to see NFC North games here) anyways by the time she starts thinking about football again it would be nice to tell her it's already paid for
> Thanks and go Bolts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Very smart I would call them and see if they can still set it up for you


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yea, call up and see if you can still get it. I think the $20 a month deal was only for starting in Jan and Feb as it's now gone from the web site. But see if you can work out a deal if you pay the first 2 months up front and see if they can put you on the monthly starting in month 3.

I decided to do the same thing and just go monthly. I can do a better budget just knowing I pay for Sunday Ticket every month rather then have my bill skyrocket 5 months out of the year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> No. I think I would beable to tell the difference between real HD and unconverted HD  As the link shows, I was off by two games


You were incorrect in asserting that all but 2 of the Bills' games were in HD.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm just hoping that the new HD Access Fee, that's supposed to give you HD views on every SD channel you're paying for applies to NFLST and that SF is only the Red Zone and the other stuff I don't really care about.

Yes, I know that probably won't be the case, but it certainly should be


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

DonCorleone said:


> I'm just hoping that the new HD Access Fee, that's supposed to give you HD views on every SD channel you're paying for applies to NFLST and that SF is only the Red Zone and the other stuff I don't really care about.
> 
> Yes, I know that probably won't be the case, but it certainly should be


I've seen different comments as to whether paying the HD fee will get you the HD feeds for NFLST. Does anyone know for sure?

Aside from the HD, the shortcuts are the one feature of SF that makes it worth paying extra for. Now if they could just show the shortcuts in HD...


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

NYSmoker said:


> Well Pats/Raiders is a heated rivalry since the Pats stole our Super Bowl with the Tuck Rule.


Ah! Excuse me, but at least the "tuck rule" is a rule, and not a PHANTOM roughing the passer call on Kenny "the flopper" Stabler!  
Just like Raider fans always whinning!

"JUST win (oh! I mean) CRY BABY"


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

WolfClan Dan said:


> count me in. however, my reasons have nothing to do with pricing, i have to work sundays now and will not be able to watch the packers.


I work on Sunday's also. Get a DVR!


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

iceman2a said:


> Ah! Excuse me, but at least the "tuck rule" is a rule, and not a PHANTOM roughing the passer call on Kenny "the flopper" Stabler!
> Just like Raider fans always whinning!
> 
> "JUST win (oh! I mean) CRY BABY"


And they did so well when they had the chance against the Bucs. Come to speak of it, and the miserable years after the appearance. So football fans should just be glad it wasnt the Raiders providing yet another boring and one sided Super Bowl.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Does anyone else beside me consider the mention of NFL Network as a feature of ST deceptive? DTV's description of ST implies that NFL Network is one of the features you get with it. But it's not. It's completely independent of it. 

That being said, I'll definitely be back for another shot with ST/SF. They haven't yet reached the hypothetical price at which I'd be willing to forego some Steelers games (or go to a sports bar to see it - an experience I just don't enjoy unless it's a dedictated Steelers bar). Gotta see my Steelers and most certainly want them in HD when available!


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> I've seen different comments as to whether paying the HD fee will get you the HD feeds for NFLST. Does anyone know for sure?


Anyone? Anyone? I'd love to see it included, but realistically, I think we'll see pigs flying before that happens.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

shendley said:


> Does anyone else beside me consider the mention of NFL Network as a feature of ST deceptive? DTV's description of ST implies that NFL Network is one of the features you get with it. But it's not. It's completely independent of it.
> 
> That being said, I'll definitely be back for another shot with ST/SF. They haven't yet reached the hypothetical price at which I'd be willing to forego some Steelers games (or go to a sports bar to see it - an experience I just don't enjoy unless it's a dedictated Steelers bar). Gotta see my Steelers and most certainly want them in HD when available!


Go Steelers!!!

Anyway i think the reason that it is shown as a feature is because NFL Network is not included in the lowest Package(i think). If you get ST then you get it no matter what package you have.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> Go Steelers!!!
> 
> Anyway i think the reason that it is shown as a feature is because NFL Network is not included in the lowest Package(i think). If you get ST then you get it no matter what package you have.


I think that to be true. You get NFL Network with ST no matter what package you get.


----------



## Dalek1963 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi,
A couple of things about the NFL ST, you will still need the Superfan add on to get the HD games. Also DTV has recently announced the pricing of the Earlybird pricing, which is about the same price as the autorenew price. This year the Earlybird pricing is $249, last year the pricing was $209. So basicly a $40 increase.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

Dalek1963 said:


> Hi,
> A couple of things about the NFL ST, you will still need the Superfan add on to get the HD games. Also DTV has recently announced the pricing of the Earlybird pricing, which is about the same price as the autorenew price. This year the Earlybird pricing is $249, last year the pricing was $209. So basicly a $40 increase.


There was also a super early bird that had to be done by Feb 28th that was $229. This is what i did


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Dalek1963 said:


> Hi,
> A couple of things about the NFL ST, you will still need the Superfan add on to get the HD games. Also DTV has recently announced the pricing of the Earlybird pricing, which is about the same price as the autorenew price. This year the Earlybird pricing is $249, last year the pricing was $209. So basicly a $40 increase.


Jeez. Almost a 20% increase! :eek2: And an extra $99 for HD. I don't think so.


----------



## tater71 (Feb 20, 2007)

I am a recent D* subscriber. I ordered MMM and NFL ST($20 for 11mos). On their website it says these packages will be auto renewed each season as long as you have a phone line hooked up. I have a HR20 and no phone line(order online). Does anyone know if I will still be auto renewed ???


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, it will be auto renewed. I've never had a phone line, and it's always renewed for me.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

:joy: 

Hey, look, post 100. Now I'm officially a Legend. Like bigfoot, the loch ness monster, and the moon landing 

:backtotop


----------



## hr20manray (Dec 18, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> :joy:
> 
> Hey, look, post 100. Now I'm officially a Legend. Like bigfoot, the loch ness monster, and the moon landing
> 
> :backtotop


I've had the Sunday Ticket for about 5-7 years. Last year I added the Superfan, for about $100 I think. I don't want it this year. Does anyone know the proper way to get it taken off? I'm afraid if I don't do it right they might remove the entire Sunday ticket and I don't want that. If it works like most things work now, they'll add it for 2007 unless I tell them not to. I tried it but didn't like it. (Superfan). I was looking forward to downloading the 30 min games. But the camera cut to the next play too soon for me. I hadn't realized that when I watch a game I like to see exactly who made the tackle and also look around and see what others were doing and why maybe they missed the tackle. But the camera cut away too fast.


----------



## hr20manray (Dec 18, 2006)

I just went to D* web site and read the Sunday Ticket deal. It's very confusing but am I reading it right that this year you have to have Superfan to get a lot of HD games?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

The only games you get in HD without SF, as I understand it, is whatever games you get in HD through your local affiliates. The truly Sunday Ticket games would only be HD if you have SF.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

hr20manray said:


> I just went to D* web site and read the Sunday Ticket deal. It's very confusing but am I reading it right that this year you have to have Superfan to get a lot of HD games?


It was this way last year too..... so without Superfan the only way to get HD games is if they are shown on the local channels.


----------



## hr20manray (Dec 18, 2006)

Well then, ignore my former posts of how to take Superfan off. Man, they really got you don't they?


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

See, I think Superfan is great. We get a ton of people over at our house on Sundays and we get 3 or 4 tvs going... one of those TVs is always the Red Zone channel. I'd pay 100 bucks just for the RZC alone. 

I guess I'm lucky; I'm marring a Steelers fan and she cannot live without her out-of-market games so I don't really have to justify the price. However, if I wanted to do so: $329 divided by 17 is less than $20 a week for football. I'm pretty sure we would spend more at the local bar.

However, in our case we open our house up to all of our friends and have them bring food and beer. So we probably break close to even in the long run.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

noneroy said:


> See, I think Superfan is great. We get a ton of people over at our house on Sundays and we get 3 or 4 tvs going... one of those TVs is always the Red Zone channel. I'd pay 100 bucks just for the RZC alone.


RZC is great, but they were only carrying it in SD last year. Anyone know if there are plans to carry it in HD this year?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I wish they had a package to where you get the HD channels only. I only watch the HD feeds and not the SD feeds of NFL ST.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

mhayes70 said:


> I wish they had a package to where you get the HD channels only. I only watch the HD feeds and not the SD feeds of NFL ST.


I agree the SD is just totally unwatchable I haven't watched them in 2 years.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

hr20manray said:


> I just went to D* web site and read the Sunday Ticket deal. It's very confusing but am I reading it right that this year you have to have Superfan to get a lot of HD games?


This will be the 3rd year of Superfan needed for HD games.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> This will be the 3rd year of Superfan needed for HD games.


And this will be the 3rd year I get a credit or cancel ST it is their choice.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> This will be the 3rd year of Superfan needed for HD games.


But, this is the first year with the new packages. Remember, the Plus HD package now includes HD. So basically you would be paying for HD twice. So they should include the HD games if you have the Plus HD package. Of course this is wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I've had the HD package for several years now, and I still had to get SuperFan for HD NFLST (didn't necessarily have to pay for it).

Paying for the HD Pack and SF both is nothing new.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> I've had the HD package for several years now, and I still had to get SuperFan for HD NFLST (didn't necessarily have to pay for it).
> 
> Paying for the HD Pack and SF both is nothing new.


Well, the old HD pack is different than the new Plus HD package where if you have an HD receiver, you HAVE to pay the HD access fee. With the HD pack, it never said you got all the HD channels, but with the new package, you will get any new HD channels. So by charging extra for the HD games, they are basically double dipping.

Again, this is just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

D* charging extra for the HD games, was the end of me subscribing to ST. Maybe if they start up an HD package only, *at a reasonable price*, I might come back. I don't watch any football games unless they are in HD. For this year I will keep just my CI and MLB.

The first year I had ST, on C-Band, we paid less than $100, for everything. Since it has been monopolized by D* it is now over $250, plus what ever they are going to charge for the HD Plus games. I like football, but at those prices I am loosing more and more interest in it, every year.

If they get greedy with MLB, the way they did with ST, that will go away for me also.


----------

